# whole pig internal temp?



## wabahom

ive done some whole pig roast for family and friends but ive been thinking of doing partys as side job. what is the serve safe internal temp i should cook the pig to? i know the usda has said pork can be 145 now but i always thought u need to cook to 180. i have done the ones for my partys at 165.


----------



## pops6927

Chef Jimmy J will be along to give a definitive answer; the problem is getting the right temps into the right parts.


----------



## fishwrestler

we have done a lot of whole hog on a rottiserie. We usually the front and back shoulder to at least 180. I like to let them go longer to get more of a pulled then sliced pork result. The other thing is I have had the shoulder read 165, and still had blood at the joints, shoulders and hips. I so not feel safe pulle my whole hogs at less than 18o.

That's just me. 

Robert


----------



## wabahom

Reading online usda and others talk about pork being raised better and less fat but 145 seamed real low. I don't want to make anyone sick. I never tonight about getting the pork to 180 to get meat more to a pulled stage


----------



## boykjo

I Bring the shoulder or the ham to 200 to 210 IT.....It will be reaching the pull stage around 180. The hotter the easier the pull...... I would only re heat or hold the meat at 160.........

Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj

According to the latest USDA Standard 145*F is Safe for Pork and Great for a Juicy Loin and Tenderloin but Shoulders, Butts and Hams will be anywhere from barely edible to Bleeding Shoe Leather! Not to mention that if there is anybody over 55 at the party/event they probably will not even touch the " RAW " Pork you're puttin' out. If you check out any Southern BBQ joints or even Youtube Videos, Whole Hog is cooked until the whole Deal falls apart, most likely 195* to 205*F. In the Northern States the Whole Hog is basically Pulled or Chopped, Mixed, Finishing Sauce added and Served. In the South some of the different meats are pulled/chopped and mixed but some folks have a preference for Shoulder, Ham, Loins or Middlin's (Belly and Side Meat, really Fatty but Oh SOOO GOOD!) and ask for it by name. I have to agree that 180*F is where I would go for Sliced Shoulders, Butts and Hams and 200*+F for Pulling...If you have been taking whole Hog to 165*F I am sure some of the Meat is Juicy and Delicious but I can Guarantee you are leaving A LOT of meat on the Bones and NOT getting the Max Yield you could be for Whole Hog cooked to 200* to 205*F and Pulled leaving Bare Bones. Check all these Videos out, posted by another member, Great stuff...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125418/bbq-videos-worth-watching#post_840819


----------



## supercenterchef

thanks JJ...I've been trying to convince my guys to go to 200, though they keep wanting 165...maybe your post will be the proverbial nail in the coffin for their arguing!


----------



## smokinbrew

I did my first hog at the beginning of July.  I have to agree, the hotter the better.  Many people said, the only way you can screw up a hog is by under cooking it.  It may be safe to eat at the lower temps, but is not delicious.  Cooked properly I found when the shoulders and hams were at 200, the other parts were perfect.  Good luck.


----------

